# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cuando sembrar tomate ?

## Lucho_salazar

Buenas Tardes; soy nuevo en este foro, la inquietud e incertidumbre que tenemos mi madre y yo es cuando sembrar tomate, revisando las estadisticas del minag lo ideal seria no hacerlo aun, creo que seria dentro de 15 dias maso menos, pero mi mama piensa que se debe hacer esta quincena, la verdad nunca nos habiamos guiado por las estadisticas, no se ustedes que me recomendarian ¿Temas similares: ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ? Como Sembrar el brocoli Recomendaciones Sembrar Palta Hass Perú tendrá éxito cuando visión económica sea consensuada entre sectores público y privado, señala Porter ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Lucho: 
Te quería dar la bienvenida a AgroFórum.pe y quería aprovechar para darte un par de enlaces donde hay gente que conoce sobre el cultivo del tomate. Porías responder esos temas para que hagas tu consulta ahí, cosa que el sistema les envía un correo automáticamente a todos ellos para avisarles que han respondido el tema en el que participan. 
Estos son los enlaces:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ntura-tomatera https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....erminado-Chile 
Lamento no ser experto en temas agrarios, porque sería ideal que como adminstrador del foro, pudiera dar asistencia técnica a quienes la necesitan. Sin embrago, espero que puedas recibir alguna sugerencia pronto para que puedas tomar la decisión. 
PD: No sabía que 15 días podrían hacer la diferencia en el producto final, pero me llama la atención. Y tal vez podrías especificar la variedad de tomate que quieres sembrar para ser más específico. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## srueda

amigo...en verdad tampo soy un experto...el amigo  cilloniz lanzo un enlace...ahi esta mi aventura del tomate... me dejo grandes enseñanzas y grandes preocupaciones...pero como todos estamos para aprender, lo que me paso a mi no lo aprendo ni en la mejor maestria del mundo jajajaja 
en verdad consulta bien... sobre la variedad del tomate que vas a sembrar y sobre todo si es que esta es aceptada en el mercado....algo que a mi me afecto tambien fue el clima, ya que este clima tan cambiante perjudica de alguna manera (creo) el ciclo evolutivo de la planta 
suerte¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## Lborja

Hola a todos, yo tambien soy nuevo en esto y voy a sembrar 1 1/2 hectarea de tomate, para los 1ros días de mayo...alguien me puede dar algún alcance referente a si estoy en buena epoca pra sembrar?, también voy a mandar a analizar la tierra para saber si tiene nematodos, y si es así? que debo de hacer?

----------


## hernanrj

Me llama la atencion el plazo tan estricto supongo que se debe a la comercializacion. Yo estoy pensando sembrar en setiembre, les agradeceria me den alguna opinion al respecto
saludos cordiales
Hernan

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas:  
He trabajado en el tema del tomate desde hace 10 años. Determinados, indeterminados, costa, sierra y quebradas (Barranca, Cañete, Chincha, Cajamarca) Antes cuando en la costa se sembraba todo el año. Ahora las siembras en la costa han disminudio, creciendo la siembra en las quebradas, ya que tienen las mejores condiciones para le tomate que son: luz solar, temperatura y disponibilidad de agua. 
Efectivamente es posible una siembra de invierno como la del amigo que sembró en mayo, el asunto es que en la costa central por ejemplo la planta se retrasa, su periodo vegetativo aumenta y consecuentemente está durante mayor tiempo a un ataque de hongos: Bortrytis, Phyptophtora, entre otros. La ventaja de una siembra en mayo (o de invierno) para la costa es que la calidad del fruto es muy buena, la postcosecha es relativamente fácil, porque créanme, los que nos hemos enfrentado a _Prodiplosis longifila_ (caracha del tomate) sabemos del castigo en el precio por causa de la caracha. En invierno recomiendo de todas maneras reducir la densidad de siembre. La luz, la baja humedad y la ventilación son le mejor fungicida. 
La siembra de primavera a mi concepto y experiencia es tal vez la mejor, porque las plagas fuertes de fruto (Spodoptera, Prodenia, Heliothis, Tuta y compañia) aún están saliendo del invierno (recordemos que el frio es el peor enemigo de la mayoría de los lepidopteros). Otra ventaja de la siembra de primavera es el incremento de la temperatura que permite un adecuado crecimiento de la planta. Es más, he tenido experiencia de campos sembrados en Julio que fueron cosechados al mismo tiempo que campos sembrados en primavera, debido al rápido crecimientod de estas siembras). Recalco la importancia del sol , que es fundamental para la adecuada floración del tomate. 
Las siembras de verano, tienen la ventaja de darnos una rápida producción (100 a 120 días), pero requiere de una estricta evaluación y control de plagas. En este momento, la mosca blanca, la caracha, y los gusanos de fruto son peligrosísimos.  
En cuanto a las variedades, tneemos desde el famoso "Río Grande Híbrido" hasta el "Dominator", así como el Tyson. Sin embargo existen muy buenos híbrido de la Empresa Heinz, como el 3302, el 9559 o el 9661. Para todos los gustos.  
Un consejo final: después dle cuajado del fruto es fundamental un bombardeo masivo de agua, así como aplicaciones foliares de Calcio, Boro y potasio (además del potasio al suelo). 
Saludos a todos y éxitos. 
Ing. Angelo Soto Tarazona
Asesor Técnico
989155793 adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------

